# Std question



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I was hoping there was a health section to post this is, but it seems the sex section will probably work. Now, this isnt a question about honesty or trust. Its simply a medical question and i hope the responses can be limited to such.

So hypothetically.....amanda has sex with tim. Tim has gonnoria or chlamydia. Amanda later has sex with john. John now also has one of those diseases. However, amanda never actually had them. 

Possible? Maybe possible? Needle in a haystack possible? Or just flat out impossible?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

How do you know Amanda never actually had either?

You can be asymptomatic but still be a carrier for both of those.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not a doctor. But I believe that while she may very well be without symptoms, she must be infected. The one possible exception would be if she had "infectious fluids" from the first guy that came into contact with the second guy. But it's much more likely she just wasn't showing symptoms. 

Btw, around here there's free STI clinics that can offer advice. Might be worth asking professionals. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm with PBear--it's a question best posed to the professional who diagnosed the hypothetical trio.

There are lots of possibilities. Maybe John slept with someone else who passed along the STD. Many are asymptomatic and you can have them and never realize it, but still pass it along. Or, if Amanda has already had the STD in question, she may have antibodies that keep her from getting sick, but not getting rid of the germs themselves.

Either way, Amanda should definitely get herself tested and it sounds like investing in a box of condoms would work miracles for this bunch


----------



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How long could one have such a disease and not show symptoms? If left untreated would your body eventually fight it off anyway?

For anyone who's curious this was something that possibly happened to me quite a few years ago. I thought i had strep throat or something, went to er because i felt so very sick. Doc asked me some personal questions and then said it was mostly likely one of those diseases. Took a throat culture and gave me a scrip for necessary meds. I took the meds and it got better. A few weeks later i got a letter from the lab saying my swab was contaminated and thus it was never definitively proven one way or another. i met up with the girl again a few months later and she swore she never had any diseases. Obviously she couldve been lying but again im speaking in hypotheticals. It was so long ago anyway i dont even care except for mild curiosity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Had she ever been tested? And I think you can be asymptomatic for years , with women being more prone to that. But some of the diseases can cause significant internal damage to reproductive organs even if there's no external signs. 

Did they actually diagnose you with anything specific? I got a gift of an NGU (Nongonococcal urethritis). It's the diagnosis of choice when they say you don't have one if the tested STD's, but you did get something. It can be a bug that your partner has hat doesn't cause her any problems, but when you're exposed to it, it kicks your ass (or whatever). This was the info presented to me at the STD clinic. In the end, the results are much the same. Big dose of antibiotics, no unprotected sex for a week, and off you go. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

No i was never specifically diagnosed which kind of sucks....and as i said...it wasnt a regular kind of std, but one that made me think i had strep throat or some other throat infection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> You can be asymptomatic but still be a carrier for both of those.


Exactly, and that's why it's important to get tested regularly.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Whenever you have sex, especially " casual " sex with partners who have have a number of other partners ,

*PROTECT YOURSELF !*

*1] Do NOT give oral
2] Do NOT receive oral without a condom on.
3]Always wear a condom.*


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

This may be the first time I've suggested trying a different forum, but honestly the advice you're going to get here is amateur at best. Try posting in the std section of medhelp.com. It might cost you $10 or something, but you'll get the opinion of a real STD doc. For the record, these infections don't come out of nowhere. You HAVE to get them from someone. If there's a middleman (er, middlewoman) then she must have been infected. You can be infected for a long time and not have symptoms. In fact, my understanding is that a very high percentage of women who are infected with C are asymptomatic. Although if you had symptoms in your throat it it was probably G, since C is very very rare in the throat.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

WorkingOnMe is right, the best answers would come from a much more reputable health site. 

I would add though that if you think about it, at their most basic, STDs are just germs--bacteria and viruses. Biologically, they're not that special. How many germs do you think your body fights off in any given period of time? Were you in an elevator with someone who sneezed but you didn't get a cold? Or maybe you got a touch of the sniffles, but it didn't wipe you out? Did you scrape your knee and it just healed without getting all green and infected? It doesn't work any differently just because it's sexually transmitted. 

Of course some are simply more severe or serious than others, but if you take HPV, for example, approximately 50% of all sexually active people will have it at some point. However, the number of people that actually get cancer or get warts from the virus is relatively small. The body just fights off the virus like it does a cold. 

Of course that's no reason to blow off an exam if you're having symptoms, but it's perfectly possible to be asymptomatic or even just carry it.


----------

